# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  3CX800A7

## moutoulos

Με ενδιαφερει η αγορα-κατασκευη ενος linear FM (λυχνιας).
Κατα την αποψη μου θεωρω την 3CX800A7 σαν την καλυτερη επιλογη  (μικρη καταναλωση, μικρο μεγεθος,  λιγα εως ελαχιστα αμπερ στα νηματα, απολαβη ...  :Arrow:   :Arrow:  ),  και γενικα  την θεωρω σαν μια απο τις πιο ''στρωμενες''  λυχνιες  για FM.
Εξαλλου με 15-18W ισχυ εισοδου,  παιρνεις  800W ισχυ εξοδου   :Shocked:  (σαν λυχνια και αυτη!!! εχει την απολαβη της!!.) 
Μοναδικο μειον στην ολη υποθεση ειναι η ζωη της .  Ο κατασκευαστης δινει 8000 ωρες ,  και με εναν γρηγορο υπολογισμο,  βρισκεις οτι για εκπομπη 24/24 εισαι ...... να αλλαζεις καθε χρονο 3CX800A7  :Shocked:   (αν την δουλευεις  FULL 1000W)

Λοιπον για πεστε μου γνωμες - εμπειριες απο την συγκεκριμενη  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  


Υ.Γ   Αν δεν τα καταφερω,  βασικα σκοπευω να αγορασω RVR το VJ 1000 (LINEAR), το οποιο εχει αυτην την λυχνια,  ξερει κανεις τιμη  :Question:   :Question:  


ΚΩΣΤΑ   :Help:   :Help:

----------


## MAKHS

Με 1000 βατ στα FM ετσι οπως καταντησαν δεν θα πας ουτε μεχρι τον Πυργο ενω αν τα ειχες στα ΑΜ θα ακουγοσουν σε ολα τα βαλκανια.Συγνωμη φιλε αλλα οταν δινεις χιλαδες ευρω ας πιασουν τοπο.Κριμα ειναι ,δεν μας τα χαριζει κανεις...

----------


## kostas30

Αγαπητε μου φιλε εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ακριβη σαν λυχνια  θα σου προτεινα να βρεις κατι πιο φθηνο π.χ  GU74B  ειναι η ρωσικη  αντιστοιχια  της 4cx800 kαι σου  δινει εως και 1200 βαττ σε  ταξη C το θεμα ειναι να φτιαξεις  μια σωστη  καμπινα  με ενα  σωστο  κυκλωμα εξοδου    :Wink:   αν θες εχω το σχεδιο  της καμπινας  πρεπει να εχω καπου και μια βαση καινουργια.  δεν ειναι δυσκολο απλα θελει υπομονη και χρονο

----------


## moutoulos

:Embarassed:  Mε απογοητευσες  :Embarassed:  
Δηλαδη Κωστα το λες αυτο μονο και μονο για την τιμη της, ή δεν σου αρεσει για καποιο λογο (η λυχνια)

----------


## kostas30

Ειναι καλο  μηχανακι αυτο  της  RVR. οχι  για μονο για την τιμη της  λυχνιας  στο λεω.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  να ειναι  RVR διοτι  αυτος που τα φερνει  τα αντιγραφη  και τα πουλαει  και εσυ αγοραζεις μηχανημα  που νομιζεις οτι εχει φτιαχτει στην ιταλια και εχει φτιαχτει  στην ερμου.

----------


## billos1989

moutoulos εσυ εμεσα παλιοτερα κατηγορουσες τισ λυχνιες ξεπερασμενες και ετσι τωρα πως και ξαναγυρνας??εγω πιστευω παντως οτι εχει περισοτρα πλεονεκτηματα απο το τρανζιστορ!!σε κανα μηνα περιπου αγοραζω μια 4cx250.

----------


## moutoulos

> moutoulos εσυ εμεσα παλιοτερα κατηγορουσες τισ λυχνιες ξεπερασμενες και ετσι τωρα πως και ξαναγυρνας??εγω πιστευω παντως οτι εχει περισοτρα πλεονεκτηματα απο το τρανζιστορ!!σε κανα μηνα περιπου αγοραζω μια 4cx250.



Λοιπόν Βασιλάκη διάβασε για να μαθαίνεις…
Όταν θέλεις να παίξεις με ισχύ γύρω στο 1KW (1000W),  το να βγάλεις τρανζιστορικο linear είναι λιγο πολύ… μπελάς…
Α) θα σου στοιχίσει διπλάσια τιμή, φαντάσου θες τέσσερα MRF151G 
Β) θες τροφοδοτικό με προδιαγραφές ΔΕΗ… (50βολτ-50Αμπερ)
Γ) Έστω ότι το έφτιαξες με τέσσερα MRF151G,  από εκεί και πέρα είναι απαγορευτικό (για ερασιτεχνική χρήση) μηχάνημα, μιας και το κόστος εκτινάσσεται στα ύψη.

Δεν είναι λοιπόν καλύτερο για περίπου 1000W να χρησιμοποιήσεις την λυχνιουλα σου (που συγχωρεί και λάθη, στιγμιαία πάντα) σε αντίθεση με τα τρανζίστορ που άμα σου κάνουν ΤΣΑΦ θα κλαις για δυο μήνες.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να βγάλεις σωστό τρανζιστορικο linear (1200W) με προστασίες κτλ, θα πρέπει να είσαι ο κύριος RVR ή άντε ο ELENOS. Βέβαια και στην λυχνία τα χρειάζεσαι αυτά (προστασίες) αλλά είναι λίγο πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα.
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι από ένα σημείο και πάνω τα τρανζίστορ τέλος…, σκέψου όλοι οι σταθμοί που εκπέμπουν με μερικά KW (5,10,20) χρησιμοποιούν είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι μόνο ΛΥΧΝΙΑ.  Στην τελευταία περίπτωση ανήκω και εγώ, κρίνοντας ότι για 1000W είναι προτιμότερη η λύση της λυχνίας. (είτε το θέλω είτε όχι )
Από την άλλη, για linear έως 600W θα μου ήταν αστείο να χρησιμοποιήσω λυχνία (μόνο αν ήμουν λυχνιακιας ) μιας και τα τρανζίστορ μέχρι αυτήν την ισχύ δεν παίζονται.
Όντως,  όχι έμμεσα αλλά άμεσα είμαι υπέρ του τρανζίστορ…έλα όμως που “”η λυχνία ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβά””.

Τα παραπάνω είναι καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη.



ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## electron

Θα συμφωνίσω κι γω με τον καλό συνάδελφο moutoulos,αν και για να είμαι ελεικρινής δεν συμπάθισα τις λυχνίες,για επίπεδα ισχύος πάνω από kw,είναι αναγκαίο <κακό>.

----------


## stavros414

παιδιά και η *C&A* έχει καλά linear με mosfet....  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> παιδιά και η *C&A* έχει καλά linear με mosfet....




Το μεγαλυτερο LINEAR της C&A ειναι αυτο με 4 τρανζιστορ εξοδου.( μαλλον MRF151G ή BLF27 :Cool: .  Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι.


                            Main Specification

*    Power supply                     : 115~230 V AC +-10%   ,50/60Hz
*    Operating frequency           :    87,5 ~108 MHz
*    RF output power                 :      0 ~1200 watts  RMS
*    Driving requiremens           :      0 ~20 watts      RMS
*    Total power consumption     :     2000 watts
*    Input connector                  :   N type female
*    Output connector                :   LC type female
*    Input/output impedance      :    50 ohm
*    Technology involved           :   RF powermosfet transistors
*    *Number of amplifiers           :    4 stage ,4X300 watts matched*
*    Method of heat exchange     :   internal air forced cooling
*    Harmonics  rejection           :   -70 dBc( below carrier)
*    Output sampling                 :   BNC connector (-50 dBc)
*    Operating temperature       :  -10 ~ +50 C
*    Relative humidity                :    90%  max.
*    Dimention                          :   R19"  6U    53 cm depth
*   Weight                               :    43  Kg
*   Chassis material used          :   front face,aluminium sheet 3mm,anodised,
                                                    rest, iron sheet epoxy color covered and
                                                    ovenised.
*   Front panel indications         :    SWR/Power indication on analog instrument,
                                                    SWR protection,high temp.cutoff protection,
                                                    DC overvoltage protection.
 :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## stavros414

Aυτό έχω μεγάλε ! Και πάει πολύ καλά στο συνιστώ...  :Laughing:

----------


## stavros414

Α ! και άμα θές , όταν έρθεις Αθήνα, *έλα* να το δοκιμάσουμε, να κάνουμε εκπομπούλα, ή αν θές έρχομε εγώ ! 
Αλλά πως να το κουβαλήσω, είναι λιγάκι *βαρύ...*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## moutoulos

:Shocked:   :Shocked:  

 :Wink:      Σα καλο μου φαινεται τωρα που το κοιταω  :Mr. Green:  
Το 1200 εχεις? (υπαρχει και 600, γιαυτο στο λεω)
Αν επιτρεπεται ποσο παει   :Question:   (οχι σε βαρος  :Mr. Green:  ).     
Τροφοδοτικο φανταζομαι  ενσωματωμενο.

----------


## stavros414

ΝΑΙ το 1200 έχω, πολύ καλό, το βγάζει και 600 W (2Χ300) όσο για την τιμή...3000 € περίπου. Τροφοδοτικό ενσωματωμένο μόνο το  pll του βάζεις.  :Wink:

----------


## hipro5

*...*

http://www.thelab.gr/images/Hipro5/T...inear-new2.jpg

----------


## hipro5

*Πιό καλό ήταν για την εποχή του......Είχε και ενσωματωμένο μοτεράκι με atenuator και αυξομείωνες ισχύη από μπροστά με up - down.......EDIT : Αυτό το μοντέλο είχε ΚΑΙ ενσωματωμένο δέκτη link μέσα.....EDIT 2 : Όχι αυτό δεν είναι με το μοτεράκι......*  :Very Happy:

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητησω την ποιότητα κατασκευής του μηχανήματος τους φίλου Σταύρου ως ελληνική κατασκευή.Ωστόσο θα πρότεινα στον οποιοδήποτε ερασιτέχνη κυρίως να ψάξει να βρει τα μηχανήματα απευθείας από την Ιταλία ακριβως επειδή προσφορές υπάρχουν. Σε καθε περιπτωση μεγαλυτερη είναι η πιθανότητα να είναι κατασκευασμενα εκει και όχι στα Κατω Πετράλωνα αν αγοραστουν απο επαγγελματιες του χωρου.Σε καθε περίπτωση καλο θα είναι να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί.Ενδεικτικα και μόνο παρτε μια ιδέα για τις τιμες μεταχειρισμενων μηχανηματων στην γείτονα χωρα κανοντας κλικ στον σύνδεσμο http://www.pagineradio.com/radiopage...Alta+Frequenza
Forza ragazzi...

----------


## leosedf

Είναι κρίμα να αντιγράφονται τα RVR και να χαλάν έτσι το όνομα της εταιριας.
Οσο για να Ελληνικά.... καλές οι προσπάθειες παιδιά αλλα δέ βλέπω φώς. Ολοι ψάχνουν το φτηνό και εκτός απο ψιλοχάλια σχέδια η ποιότητα κατασκευής είναι πολυ χαμηλή.
Γι αυτό πάντα θα είναι απο πάνω μας οι ιταλοί, οι αρπαχτες δεν φτουράν και αυτό το ξέρουν. Τελικά μόνο οι μερακλήδες φτιάχνουν καλά μηχανάκια εδώ και αυτό για την παρτη τους.
μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα πέρασα απ το site της ELENOS.... τι πύραυλος ειναι αυτός ρε παιδιά? 3kw MOSFET

----------


## adsl

Χρειάζεται αρκετή πείρα , EUR και μεράκι για να γίνουν τέτοια μηχανήματα.


http://www.csun.edu/~skatz/johnpage/selection.html

http://www.hamradiomarket.com/articles/Alpha99.htm

----------


## radioamateur

Μέχρι πόσα πραγματικά watts μπορoύν να βγάλουν ston αέρα η 4cx250r,η 4cx250b & η 4x150Α  μόνη της (όχι push-pull) η κάθε μια στα FM και ποιός ο μέσος όρος ζωής της στη μέγιστη τάση λειτουργιας της με τέλεια ψύξη;
Θα παρακαλούσα να μου απαντήσει ενδεχομένως όποιος έχει κατασκευάσει πειραματικά ένα τέτοιο linear.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## radioamateur

Η βάση της 4cx800 SVETLANA είναι ίδια με της 4cx250b ή  της 4cx250r EIMAC (SVETLANA);
Δώστε τα φώτα σας!!!  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## kostas30

δηλαδη της gu74 ??

υπομονη θα τα πουμε στο hamfest  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

για κοιτα εδω http://www.kvindesland.no/yl2qm/tubes.htm

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Κώστα...

----------


## tzitzikas

> Είναι κρίμα να αντιγράφονται τα RVR και να χαλάν έτσι το όνομα της εταιριας.
> Οσο για να Ελληνικά.... καλές οι προσπάθειες παιδιά αλλα δέ βλέπω φώς. Ολοι ψάχνουν το φτηνό και εκτός απο ψιλοχάλια σχέδια η ποιότητα κατασκευής είναι πολυ χαμηλή.
> Γι αυτό πάντα θα είναι απο πάνω μας οι ιταλοί, οι αρπαχτες δεν φτουράν και αυτό το ξέρουν. Τελικά μόνο οι μερακλήδες φτιάχνουν καλά μηχανάκια εδώ και αυτό για την παρτη τους.
> μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα πέρασα απ το site της ELENOS.... τι πύραυλος ειναι αυτός ρε παιδιά? 3kw MOSFET




θα συμφωνησω για τα ελληνικα μηχανακια FM. τρανο παραδειγμα μηχανημα 600 βατ του CDM δε το καταφεραμε να βγαλει πανω απο 300 βατ. και μαλιστα μας το ειχε συντονισει (το και καλα broadband) για την συχνοτητατα μας. τριτη φορα του το στειλαμε πισω τωρα. παιζει το ενα απο τα 2 φετ να ηταν καμμενο εξ αρχης. μακρια απο τετοιες εταιρειες

----------


## radioamateur

Και ξέρεις τι σου λένε...φίλε μου tzitzika ξέρεις αυτό το αντικείμενο είτε μιλάμε για linear ή παντελόνι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να μην είναι της x μάρκας είναι της θυγατρικής.Από πότε οι επώνυμες μάρκες κυκλοφορούν με δύο ονάματα;Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό λεκτικό τρύκ made in Greece για να πουλάνε τα ελληνικά ως Ιταλικά ή κινέζικα;Εντέλλει θα εκτιμούσα να μου πει ο x πωλητής ξέρεις αυτό το αντικείμενο είναι κατασκευάσμένο εδώ.Αρα δεν πληρεί καμία προδιαγραφή επομένως το πλήρώνεις στη μισή τιμή max όχι όσο το επώνυμο.Μην τρελλαθούμε...
Θα ήθελα να επίσης να κάνω μια επισήμανση όσον αφορά τις προδιαγραφές στο χώρο BROADCASTING.O ΙΤΑΛΟΣ κατασκευαστής χρυσοπληρώνει την πιστοποίση για κάθε ένα μοντέλλο μηχάνηματος εκπομπής.Οι προδιαγραφές δεν απονέμονται ως τίτλος ευγενείας.Αρα τα αυθεντικά μηχάνηματα της μαμας εταιρείας βγάζουν άδεια εκπομπής όχι οι ιδιοκατασκευές στην Ιταλία...

----------


## RFΧpert

> Και ξέρεις τι σου λένε...φίλε μου tzitzika ξέρεις αυτό το αντικείμενο είτε μιλάμε για linear ή παντελόνι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να μην είναι της x μάρκας είναι της θυγατρικής.Από πότε οι επώνυμες μάρκες κυκλοφορούν με δύο ονάματα;Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό λεκτικό τρύκ made in Greece για να πουλάνε τα ελληνικά ως Ιταλικά ή κινέζικα;Εντέλλει θα εκτιμούσα να μου πει ο x πωλητής ξέρεις αυτό το αντικείμενο είναι κατασκευάσμένο εδώ.Αρα δεν πληρεί καμία προδιαγραφή επομένως το πλήρώνεις στη μισή τιμή max όχι όσο το επώνυμο.Μην τρελλαθούμε...
> Θα ήθελα να επίσης να κάνω μια επισήμανση όσον αφορά τις προδιαγραφές στο χώρο BROADCASTING.O ΙΤΑΛΟΣ κατασκευαστής χρυσοπληρώνει την πιστοποίση για κάθε ένα μοντέλλο μηχάνηματος εκπομπής.Οι προδιαγραφές δεν απονέμονται ως τίτλος ευγενείας.Αρα τα αυθεντικά μηχάνηματα της μαμας εταιρείας βγάζουν άδεια εκπομπής όχι οι ιδιοκατασκευές στην Ιταλία...



Ειναι οντως γεγονος οτι με κακες αντιγραφες και φτηνοκοπιες που κανουν πολλοι στην Ελλαδα για την γρηγορη αρπαχτη, σιγουρα δεν προωθουμε την Ελληνικη κατασκευη ηλεκτρονικων και πολυ περισσοτερο την εμπιστοσυνη του αγοραστη σε οτιδηποτε φτιαχνεται εν Ελλαδη... Ομως μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στους κατασκευαστες... Ξεχναμε ισως οτι ΟΛΟΙ ψαχνουν κατι "σαν αυτο, αλλα πιο φθηνο"  :Question:   Αδικως λοιπον λετε υπαρχει το ρητο "η φθηνια τρωει τον παρα"  :Exclamation:   :Question:  
Επισης ειναι προτιμοτερο (οχι μονο επειδη ειναι φθηνοτερα εκει  :Exclamation:  ) για εναν Ελληνα να παει στην Ιταλια να κανει εγκριση τυπου μηχανηματων, απο το να μπλεξει με την εδω "μαφια" και να τα ακουμπαει δεξια και αριστερα για να "περασει" τελικα μετα απο ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΑΣΣΟ, κατι που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θα περναγε με την πρωτη σε αλλες χωρες... 
Στην Ελλαδα και να εχεις προδιαγραφες σε οτι φτιαχνεις δεν εχει σημασια, αν δεν εχεις πρωτα "λαδογραφες"... 


Αλλωστε μην πιστευουμε οτι οι απαιτουμενες προδιαγραφες ειναι το "βουνο" που εμποδιζει καποιους να φτιαξουν σωστα μηχανηματα και εδω  :Wink:  

Και αν διαφωνειτε παρτε ενα ετοιμο μηχανημα ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ απο Ιταλια, Γαλλια, Αγγλια, Γερμανια, κλπ στα λεφτα που πουλανε εδω τα ΣΝΤΜ πχ! Οτανθα βρειτε καποιο τοτε μονο να αρχισουμε ΟΛΟΙ να κατηγορουμε τους εδω για οτι φτιαχνουν και στην ξεφτιλιστικη για τα διεθνη δεδομενα τιμη που το δινουν  :Exclamation:

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Πάντως από τρατζιστορικά λίνεαρ το πιο πολύπλοκο που έχω δει είναι ένα γερμανικό Rohde & Shwarz 1500άρι fm. Απλά χάος.... Που RVR και C&A είναι μ***κ*ες μπροστά του. Θα ανεβάσω μια φωτό που είχα τραβήξει από 2 τέτοια που είχαν έρθει (μεταχειρησμένα πάντα) από Γερμανία. Τέλος. Αυτή η εταιρία από ποιότητα κατασκευής δεν παίζεται.

----------


## Giannis511

Η Rhode Und Schwarz είναι λογικό να έχει τέτοια ποιότητα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι προμηθεύει αρκετούς ευρωπαϊκούς και όχι μόνο στρατούς, αεροδρόμια, εμπορικά καράβια κλπ.Τώρα τι να πούμε για το γερμανό.......

----------


## RFΧpert

Συμφωνουμε για την ποιοτητα κατασκευης, σχεδιασμου, προστασιων, λειτουργικης αξιοπιστιας, σχεση αποδοσεως, κλπ... 
Τωρα πειτε ομως οτι το R&S εχει 3 φορες το RVR, και 10 φορες το ΣΝΤΜ για παραδειγμα, να δουμε ποιος θα το παρει... εντελει δηλαδη απο οσους ασχολουνται εστω εδω...

----------


## leosedf

Ξαναφέρνω αυτό το θέμα στην επιφάνεια. Μετά απο πόσο καιρό έχω στα χέρια μου τρείς λυχνίες, δύο 4χ150Α μια 4χ150D και μια βάση της johnson. Δεν έχω ιδέα τί κατασκευή να κάνω, έχει να προτείνει κανείς μια ιδέα η να τις σκοτώσω όλες στο ebay?

----------


## radioamateur

Φτιάξε ένα linear FM.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ ναι..... Πρώτα πρέπει να βρώ κάποιο καλό σχέδιο γιατί αυτά που πετυχαίνω απο εδώ και απο κεί είναι λίγο χάλια.

----------


## jimk

παιδια εχει δει και εγω το 1kw transistoriko της elenos pano απο 800 watt den εβγαζε το πρωι ειχε 800watt και το βραδυ 700 ασε που τα στασημα παιζανε... τι πλλ αλαξαμε τη κεραιες τιποτα...αλλα μολις βαλαμε ενα λαμπατο γα@@γε.Σαν τισ λαμπες στην μεγαλη ισχυ δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο

----------


## radioamateur

Καλά τα λαμπάτα δεν λέω αλλά όταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματικές συνθήκες δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά συμφέρει;

----------


## leosedf

Με τα 15 ευρώ που ξόδεψα για δυό απο τις λυχνίες δε μου φαίνεται και μεγάλο κόστος. Καινούριες λυχνίες που πλέον στο ebay τις βρίσκεις σε χαμηλές τιμές. Ισως να αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνω ένα για το χωριό.

----------


## radioamateur

jimk η τιμή της  3cx800a7 ή 3cpx800a7 είναι τσουχτερή αν μιλάμε για λυχνία τελευταίας παραγωγής.
Στα κλασσικά φαράκια τετρόδους οι τιμές είναι προσιτές.
Αλήθεια έχει μετατρέψει κανείς κάποιο linear με 3cx*800a7 οποιασδήποτε γνωστής  μάρκας για να βάλει τέτροδο έστω και ρώσιμη;Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μέσος όρος ζωής της τετρόδου είναι αντίστοιχος με αυτό της αντίστοιχης τριόδου λυχνίας.Αξίζει τον κόπο να προβεί κάποιος σε μια τέτοια μετατροπή;Ρωτάω γιατί αυτά τα μηχανήματα τα πουλάνε σωρηδών άρα μπορούν να πάνε άνετα και σε ερασιτεχνικές μπάντες.

----------


## badsak

> jimk η τιμή της  3cx800a7 ή 3cpx800a7 είναι τσουχτερή αν μιλάμε για λυχνία τελευταίας παραγωγής.
> Στα κλασσικά φαράκια τετρόδους οι τιμές είναι προσιτές.
> Αλήθεια έχει μετατρέψει κανείς κάποιο linear με 3cx*800a7 οποιασδήποτε γνωστής  μάρκας για να βάλει τέτροδο έστω και ρώσιμη;Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μέσος όρος ζωής της τετρόδου είναι αντίστοιχος με αυτό της αντίστοιχης τριόδου λυχνίας.Αξίζει τον κόπο να προβεί κάποιος σε μια τέτοια μετατροπή;Ρωτάω γιατί αυτά τα μηχανήματα τα πουλάνε σωρηδών άρα μπορούν να πάνε άνετα και σε ερασιτεχνικές μπάντες.



Φιλε Δημητρη εχω κανει τετοια μετατροπη σε ενα RVR PJ1000
και σου λεω πως σιγουρα αξιζει τον κοπο.
Το μηχανημα βγαζει ανετα 1000-1200 watt και η πρωτη λυχνια
4cx800 αντεξε λιγο παραπανω απο 3 χρονια σε συνεχη λειτουργια στα 800watt περιπου.
Με εντυπωσιασε η αντοχη τις. ειναι πετυχημενο εγχειρημα. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sakis13

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια!
Εγω θα ελεγα οτι η λυχνια εχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο τα τρανζιστορ, σε μεγαλητερη  ισχις .
Και ετσι η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να βγαλεις σε λυχνια και οχι σε τρανζιστορ.

----------

